# am i pregnant?



## mommabear (Mar 5, 2002)

Hi there! I'm new to this forum and have been lurking around a bit -- everyone seems so knowledgable! Anyway, I have a question re: pregnancy symptoms. Forgive me because I am new to the shorthand lingo! Today is cd 42 (I usually have cycles ranging from 29 days -- rare -- to 36 or 37 days -- most common. I think I may have ovulated on, or just before, day 30 (so this would be a loooong cycle). I had stopped looking for signs, figuring I had just skipped ovulation, after about day 21. I don't take my temp because I sleep with ds and am awake at different times on different days. Cm (is that right, for cervical mucus?) is usually a pretty good indicator of ovulation for me. Anyway, with ds and my second pregnancy I got pg right away, and also had positive tests by cd36 (I think). I have never had a cycle longer than 41 days and that one was when ds weaned. So, assuming I did ovulate later in my cycle, I can understand why the pregnancy tests turned up negative on cd 39, and again today (cd42). However, and this is my dilemma, I have been feeling nauseous and tired (typical symptoms for me), since cd 37. My cm seems much more like pg cm than pms cm, too. I also don't have my usual pms signs, like acne, food cravings for 'junk', or moodiness.

So I guess my question is, could I have enough pregnancy hormones to make me feel pregnant, but not enough to show up on a test? Could this 'pregnancy' be in my head (because I want it so much)? I can't believe how impatient I am feeling about this -- I even want to go for blood work to see what's going on. I guess I am nervous too that my cycles may be really out of whack so that even if I am not pg now, it may take so long to get there. Thank you for taking the time to read this post! Any ideas will be much appreciated.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

i can't really help you out. Just wanted to say your not alone. I want to pregnant so bad. i keep thinking i am, feeling like i am, but not. I wonder how i have had a baby and still can't read my body right. good luck, and sorry i couldn't help but i don't know anything about the technical stuff. We aren't to that point yet, although in 6 months we might be taking more steps to conceive. Sorry if i hi0jacked a bit.


----------



## mommabear (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks Jewelysmommy! It's nice to know that another experienced mom can also 'misread' her body. I think that's what's bothering me the most -- that I am having all these symptoms, yet think it is all in my head just because I haven't seen the positive on the test.

I think I read somewhere that it is possible to have different amounts of hcg in your blood versus in your urine. Maybe that's why I have symptoms, but not a positive test? I don't know, I'm just so impatient! I ended up making an appointment with my midwife for the beginning of October. That way, if I am pg, I'll know i have my prenatal care taken care of (the midwives around here are getting more popular). We've used the same mws with my other two pg's so I feel comfortable making a tentative appointment.

If anyone has any input I would still love to hear it! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

I kow urine isn't as accurate as blood. But with Jewely I went to the local health clinic and they just test using urine. i didn't even think I was pregnant then (even though i had mroning sickness for three days. LOL I thought it was jsut a stomache bug, My DH tgought we were pregnant though. How funny to have the guy know first.)
I stand in the mirror and poke at me belly to see if I can feel a baby. I am making myself wait to take the next test, i=until i have more signs, although i want to just go and take it and run out and post then think of some great way to tell my DH.

Good Luck, hope your pregnant!!! remeber those tests aren't always right. Did you take more then one? Hey if you aren't now you styill have more time to try until your appointment








Always look on the bright side.


----------



## mommabear (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks Jewelysmommy for all your tips and encouragement!







I have actually taken a few tests, but am pretty sure my cyccle was just longer than expected. And I finally found out that it's the progesterone that makes you nauseous, not the hcg, so I guess that would explain why I feel pregnant but haven't had a positive urine test. So thanks again! And good luck to you too, on your journey!


----------

